# Solved: [XP] DVD Drive Not Working...



## Daleingaol (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello, i have XP and my dvd drive is not working like in the other unsolved 60 Billion threads from google.
It all started quite a while back when it stopped working, after that happened i used system restore. and it went away. But now, its come back not working AGAIN!
well, what happens is that when i put in my DVD, it doesn't even notice that something is in there and if you click on the disk in my computer, it says: " Please insert a disk into your DVD drive.

PLEASE DONT TELL ME TO GET A NEW CD DRIVE AS IT IS ONLY 3 MONTHS OLD. DONT TELL ME TO REINSTALL WINDOWS OR USE SYSTEM RESTORE!!!


----------



## Deathblow (Oct 7, 2003)

First thing I think you need to do is Get a new drive, then re-install windows. hehehe. 

Try uninstalling the drive from device manager, then rebooting and letting it re-install.


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Try this steps:

Delete the UpperFilters registry entry:

Click Start, on the search field, type regedit, and then press Enter. Registry Editor starts.

1. In Registry Editor, expand My Computer, and then expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 

2. Expand SYSTEM, and then expand CurrentControlSet. 

3. Expand Control, and then expand Class. 

4. Under Class, click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}. 

5. In the right pane (topic area), click UpperFilters.

Note An UpperFilters.bak registry entry may also appear. To delete the UpperFilters registry entry, you must click UpperFilters and not UpperFilters.bak. 

6. On the Edit menu, click Delete. 

7. When you receive the following message, click Yes to confirm the deletion of the UpperFilters registry entry:
Are you sure you want to delete this value? 

The UpperFilters registry entry is removed from the {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} registry subkey.

Note Do not exit Registry Editor. You must have this program for the next step.

Delete the LowerFilters registry entry

1. In Registry Editor, expand My Computer, and then expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 

2. Expand SYSTEM, and then expand CurrentControlSet. 

3. Expand Control, and then expand Class. 

4. Under Class, click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}. 

5. In the right pane (topic area), click LowerFilters.

Note An LowerFilters.bak registry entry may also appear. To delete the LowerFilters registry entry, you must click LowerFilters and not LowerFilters.bak. 

6. On the Edit menu, click Delete. 

7. When you receive the following message, click Yes to confirm the deletion of the LowerFilters registry entry:
Are you sure you want to delete this value?

The LowerFilters registry entry is removed from the {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} registry subkey. 

8. Exit Registry Editor.

After you have you deleted the corrupt registry, you will need to reinstall the driver by following the step below.

To reload the CD-ROM/DVD-ROM/CD-R/W Drivers:

1. Please Right Click on the My Computer icons and choose Properties. 

2. Click on the Tab marked Hardware 

3. Click on the Device Manager Button 

4. Click on the + next to CD/DVD DRIVES 

5. The + sign will become a - sign and you may have a list of multiple drivers that drop down below. If so, each driver will need to be removed one at a time. 

To remove a driver simply point the mouse to the driver, right click the mouse one time, and choose 'Uninstall.' 

6. Continue to remove these drivers until there is no longer a heading for CD/DVD DRIVES. 

7. Then look for IDE/ATA/ATAPI controllers and repeat the same steps to remove all of them as you did for the CD/DVD drives. 

Note: When asked to restart, do not until all are uninstalled

8. The heading IDE/ATA/ATAPI controller will not disappear and all the controllers may not disappear after being uninstalled 

9. Click on the X in the upper-right hand corner of the DEVICE MANAGER window. 

10. Restart the system, and let Windows reload the correct drivers. 

11. Test


----------



## CharJohn (Sep 3, 2009)

I feel your pain . . .


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

This maybe somewhat easier than the the above fix

Create a text file with NOTEPAD containing the following data exactly as below and name it FIXCD.REG
You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : fixcd.reg
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be fixcd.reg.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result

Double click on the file and say yes to the merge into registry question.

----------------------- Use text after this line, contents of FIXCD.REG -----------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}]
"UpperFilters"=-
"LowerFilters"=-

[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_2K]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdralw2k]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdr4_xp]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Cdudf_XP]
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\UdfReadr_xp]
------------------------------ Use text before this line -----------------------------


----------



## Daleingaol (Sep 1, 2009)

zyper95 said:


> Try this steps:
> 
> Delete the UpperFilters registry entry:
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!THE DVD DRIVE WORKS!!!but i just also realized that my secondary IDE hard drive that shares the same plug has disappeared from my computer 

Im pretty sure that the hard drive and the dvd-rom are like colliding with each other, but there aren't any other spaces for another IDE plug!?!?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## zyper95 (Mar 9, 2007)

Just go back to the Device Manager and click scan for hardware changes, it should detect your secondary hard drive. Also, since your DVD and hard drive is sharing one IDE cable, make sure that one of them should be selected as slave. There should be a plastic jumper at the back of the hard drive or DVD drive to make it a slave drive.


----------



## Daleingaol (Sep 1, 2009)

zyper95 said:


> just go back to the device manager and click scan for hardware changes, it should detect your secondary hard drive. Also, since your dvd and hard drive is sharing one ide cable, make sure that one of them should be selected as slave. There should be a plastic jumper at the back of the hard drive or dvd drive to make it a slave drive.


thank you!!!!!!


----------

